# 4-Month-Old Lamancha/Nubian



## Wripley (Mar 28, 2014)

This is an experimental Nubian/Lamancha doeling. She is a large girl weighing about 65lbs.

Apologies. I don't have anyone to hold her for me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------

